# Looking for Live Rock



## mikedb1972 (Jul 13, 2008)

i am intersted in finding out if there is a local club around the wilson NC area, or if there's another avenue i can find. i really am unsure of buying the rock from individuals after the stories i have heard. but after upgrading the 29gal i had to the 55gal, i need more rock, and LFS is 10.00/# i already have about 16-20# now, and looking for another 20#
please post any information or directions to help me in my search.

thanks in advance


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

What about Pet Solutions or LiveAquaria? They sell 20lb shipments.


----------

